# good dry food for my husky?



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi

was just wondering what brands of food are good for my husky? we were feeding her burns but we are struggling to afford it 

are there any good qaulity dry foods which arent too expensive?

thanks x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i feed mine on Arden grange a lot of my friends in the breed also feed it, sibes seem to do well on it because decent quality, i get it off ebay it works out much cheaper

2 x Arden Grange Lamb&Rice 15Kg Dog Food Â£25.50 per bag on eBay (end time 31-Aug-10 23:01:28 BST)


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> i feed mine on Arden grange a lot of my friends in the breed also feed it, sibes seem to do well on it because decent quality, i get it off ebay it works out much cheaper
> 
> 2 x Arden Grange Lamb&Rice 15Kg Dog Food Â£25.50 per bag on eBay (end time 31-Aug-10 23:01:28 BST)


thats a great price thanks x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

huskylover23 said:


> thats a great price thanks x


youre welcome xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Skinners Field and Trial Duck and Rice or Salmon and Rice

Whole rice (40%), duck meat meal (20%), naked 
oats, peas, whole linseed, sunflower oil, beet pulp, 
vitamins and minerals.

Exactly the same as Burns except Burns has seaweed and Skinners has beet pulp. But Skinners only £20 for 15kg sack!!

xx


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Skinners Field and Trial Duck and Rice or Salmon and Rice
> 
> Whole rice (40%), duck meat meal (20%), naked
> oats, peas, whole linseed, sunflower oil, beet pulp,
> ...


omg i have been paying £45 for a 15kg bag of burns x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

huskylover23 said:


> omg i have been paying £45 for a 15kg bag of burns x


I know!! When I discovered it I felt gutted, all those sacks of Burns I bought!!! Same ingredients but save £25!!! Seemed ridiculous spending that much for just mainly rice!! Skinners has saved my money and still good quality for the dogs!! All I could want in a dog food!! xx


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Another burns vote here. Great food. I don't rate burns for the very reason above. The addition of seaweek is hardly worth an extra £25.

Skinners Field and Trial Duck and Rice Dog Food 15Kg - £19.15

They do a salmon and rice too

Skinners Field and Trial Salmon Rice Dog Food 15Kg - £22.63

They do a lot of different foods but the above are the only ones I'd use.

I used to feed this, I'd order a bag of duck and rice and a bag of salmon and rice at the same time so I could get free delivery. Just over £40 for about 3 months worth of food delivered (feeding two dogs). Can't complain.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

we feed arden grange at the moment but i feel its changed in the last few months, I was going to chnage to Burns till i saw the thread about skinners so now they are going on to Skinners Duck and Rice


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob's on Arden Grange & he's done well on it


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Im currently weaning my pup (springer, 4.5mths) onto fish4dogs dry complete, she seems to love it so far!

Just out of interest......is skinners field and trial duck and rice/salmon and rice ok for a pup? Cos their puppy food has chicken in and i want to steer clear of that for now. Doubt ill change but just noticed how cheap skinners is for a really good food so just having a think for the future


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Elaine, Great to hear Tilly is still doing well. 

I would personally keep her on the fish4dogs puppy and when you put her onto adult, have a think about the Skinners Salmon and Rice. You will probably find the skinners has less fish but if you are supplementing wet food/bones it compensates.

Heidi has had chicken nature diet today and is doing fine. I rang ND and asked for a bit of guidance first. She bounced back from the last set back in just a day and has been really good since. (she is still having her skinners salmon and rice with it)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Rubyrubes said:


> Im currently weaning my pup (springer, 4.5mths) onto fish4dogs dry complete, she seems to love it so far!
> 
> Just out of interest......is skinners field and trial duck and rice/salmon and rice ok for a pup? Cos their puppy food has chicken in and i want to steer clear of that for now. Doubt ill change but just noticed how cheap skinners is for a really good food so just having a think for the future


Skinners do a puppy food, Skinners Dog Food | Puppy there's the link x


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

my pups on fish4dogs and thriving on it

CSJ do a food for huskies as far as i am aware called hike on


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Hi Elaine, Great to hear Tilly is still doing well.
> 
> I would personally keep her on the fish4dogs puppy and when you put her onto adult, have a think about the Skinners Salmon and Rice. You will probably find the skinners has less fish but if you are supplementing wet food/bones it compensates.
> 
> Heidi has had chicken nature diet today and is doing fine. I rang ND and asked for a bit of guidance first. She bounced back from the last set back in just a day and has been really good since. (she is still having her skinners salmon and rice with it)


Hi Sandie,
Yes im deffo keeping her on the fish4dogs puppy food for now, it was more out of interest about the Skinners for the future, as you say i will keep it in mind for when shes an adult.
She is doing really well, full of life and very happy :thumbup: and without TMI her poos are 100% normal now!! Shes still having some fish and rice in with her kibble (still soaking it) and shes loving it, prob eating it too fast but doesnt seem to be doing any harm, maybe get a gulp-free bowl for her to slow her down a bit.
Im so pleased that Heidi is well again, bless her, and great that her chicken ND went down well :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

WooHoo go Tilly and Heidi :lol:.

I'm getting a box of mixed flavour ND tomorrow. They advised not to try the lamb variety for a while because she has trouble with the beef ribs but the rest should be fine. She is loving the change bless her, keeps going back licking her bowl.

I think I will keep topping up with skinners, it saves a few pennies and is working well . Much simpler using 1/2 pack ND a day than 3/4 too

It's been two months of slowly, slowly, backwards and forwards but now I actually feel as tho I am getting somewhere. Hope you are too:thumbup:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Kira's on Skinners salmon and rice  with some raw now and then


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> my pups on fish4dogs and thriving on it
> 
> CSJ do a food for huskies as far as i am aware called hike on


CSJ's Hike On is formulated for sled dogs but it is only designed for working ones, got something like 30-35% protein so not one to feed during the summer months :scared: lol


----------

